# Hero of Sparta et iPod Touch incompatibles?



## meilingibookg3 (6 Novembre 2009)

Il arrive souvent que Hero of Sparta, mais aussi resident evil 4, et d'autres jeux comme le gti, fassent planter l'iPod Touch (je n'ai installé les jeux que dans l'iPod Touch), sans raison apparente... en fait, en pleine action... c'est chiant, il faut appuyer sur "home" (le bouton central) et c'est reparti... je précise que mon iPod Touch est la 2g, alors, je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème lié à la génération de l'iPod... si quelqu'un rencontre ce problème


----------

